# Marinade Vacuum Tumblers?



## rob sicc (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi All,

Some one told recently about these Vacuum tumblers and how they substantially speed up the marinading time for meat.  I make a lot of beef jerky and I sell it in farmers markets and Food/Music  festivals.  I find myself not being able to keep up with production.  

I know nothing about these machines and went out to google to try and learn a little something.  After a while I smacked myself upside my head and realized where I really needed to g. So here I am.  you guys have never let me down before.

So I heard these machines will speed time up.  I'm guessing since I have such thin pieces of meat this might be just what I need to speed up processing.  However, I don't want to spend 1 or 2 thousand dollars on a guess.  

Can anyone help me? 

On a side note, I have searched this site a little and keep seeing the name Todd referenced regarding these machines.  Can someone please point me toward Todd.

As always, all comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 8, 2017)

A local supermarket sells several different "brined" cuts that are ready to cook. When I asked the guy at the meat counter how long they were brined he described what you are talking about. It was not fun and it was not funny. The pork chops that I got were too dry to have been brined. I told the guy at the meat counter that he was a lying piece of garbage. He ended up agreeing with me. 

However, that was just my experience and it was on a thicker piece of meat.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 10, 2017)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> A local supermarket sells several different "brined" cuts that are ready to cook. When I asked the guy at the meat counter how long they were brined he described what you are talking about. It was not fun and it was not funny. The pork chops that I got were too dry to have been brined. I told the guy at the meat counter that he was a lying piece of garbage. He ended up agreeing with me.
> 
> However, that was just my experience and it was on a thicker piece of meat.



I know you said it was not fun or funny but you told well so I had to laugh.  I just ordered this model.  It comes tomorrow.  I will create a thread once I have it and use it a bit.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 16, 2017)

https://www.bbqguys.com/marinade-ex...hwlCswB8zk5FX9nuIhoPUFebqjMkvfgppEaAvsN8P8HAQ

BBQ GUYS sells this unit.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 16, 2017)

I have one I got from Todd Johnson, the guy that sells this amazing smoker trays and tubes, along with the pellets.  I love mine and do use it for jerky.  It doesn’t really save me time but it does infancy the flavorings.  It very well could save you time, however, all depending on your work flow.  I’m old and slow, so it’s always a two say process for me.  Slice, weight, make cure/marinade, tumble, then into fridge overnight.  The next day it’s into the smoker.  You could probably skip the overnight soak in the fridge and go straight from the tumbler to the smoker, but doing it all in one day is too much for me? LOL

Todd made some posts on here about some trials he did with the tumbler and jerky.  It was quite awhile ago.

Todd is @tjohnson on this forum


----------



## franklin3 (Dec 27, 2017)

I use the same one, have for several years.  It’s not meant for brining and will not replace brining unless you run it 24 he’s a day and it’s not made for continuous use either.  It does a quick marinade, one of my wife’s favorites we used to soak chicken for 48-72 hrs.  The vacuum tumbler does it in 90minutes.  I use it for beef, pork and chicken that will be grilled.  If I’m smoking it, it gets brined the old fashioned way.  I love my tumbler and use it a lot.  I actually got carried away with the hand pump and cracked the tub!  Luckily Tom at Amazing Smoker had extras!


----------

